# Relocating to sharjah



## pankajaggarwal (Nov 12, 2010)

Hello Friends

At the end of this month i will be shifting to sharjah with my wife & 2 yrs old son. Recently i have heard that the power supply in sharjah is very bad. Is it really true?

Which is best place to live in sharjah for family? I am looking for 2BHK apartment in sharjah on lease. Whether to go for fully furnished or non-furnished apartment. Can you please tell me the rent for the both the houses.

Can you please tell me some agents/dealers so that i can contact them for my apartment.

Also i am looking for a second hand car in sharjah. Can you please tel me where should i find them.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Check out dubizzle to get idea of pricing. I would think that sharjah properties would also be listed there.


----------



## pankajaggarwal (Nov 12, 2010)

thx



Jynxgirl said:


> Check out dubizzle to get idea of pricing. I would think that sharjah properties would also be listed there.


----------



## pankajaggarwal (Nov 12, 2010)

Can you please tell me best living for a family near hamriyah free zone


----------

